# Valegro's retirement



## Supertrooper (13 December 2016)

So tomorrow Blueberry officially retires. What a very special horse he is and how lucky we've been to see such a legend. 

Hope he has a very long retirement with people who so obviously adore him xxxx


----------



## scats (13 December 2016)

I'm prepared to be in floods of tears!  Just thinking about it makes me well up.

I was lucky enough to meet a young Valegro and we have a real attachment to him in our house.  
I tried to get tickets for it but they were all sold out.


----------



## Sprat (13 December 2016)

Does anyone know if it's being televised at all? If so where, what time?


----------



## teapot (13 December 2016)

Sprat said:



			Does anyone know if it's being televised at all? If so where, what time?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/equestrian/38220810


----------



## Sprat (13 December 2016)

teapot said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/equestrian/38220810

Click to expand...

Excellent, thank you


----------



## {97702} (13 December 2016)

I am lucky enough to live very locally to him - I drive past Charlotte's house every day on my way home from work, and I can see Blueberry hacking out in our local lanes twice a week.  Truly special.....


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 December 2016)

I still have his olympic gold test saved on sky and it makes me cry every time I watch it.

He is a horse of a lifetime I will miss seeing him out but he does deserve a happy retirement.


----------



## Equi (14 December 2016)

I was nearly in tears watching him tonight. He got a standing ovation. He's just something else in the flesh - no other horse compared at the grandprix! But nip tuck came quite close.


----------

